# We are Liverpool...



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Tra la la la la, we are liverpool, tra la la la la la la

We are liverpool, tra la la la la

We're the best football team in the land, yes we are 

That is all.

What a game :beer:


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

LIKE I SAID, NERVY!


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope to god ur don't win the league! wont hear the end of it for the next 25 years... and the "history" of the club.

sorry but really the most annoying fans iv come across (yes I am a manu fan) and id rather city won it than ur


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im an ****nal fan but cheering on liverpool until the end of the season


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Dh2909 said:


> I hope to god ur don't win the league! wont hear the end of it for the next 25 years... and the "history" of the club.
> 
> sorry but really the most annoying fans iv come across (yes I am a manu fan) and id rather city won it than ur


 :001_tt2:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's fvcking minging how all of sudden these Liverpool 'fans' are crawling out the woodwork from all around the country

Cheats never prosper


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dh2909 said:


> I hope to god ur don't win the league! wont hear the end of it for the next 25 years... and the "history" of the club.
> 
> sorry but really the most annoying fans iv come across (yes I am a *manu fan*) and id rather city won it than ur


they are the most annoying fans EVER!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Would be nice to see Liverpool win the league this year (Middlesbrough fan). What a good game of football by the way


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

That was game of the season.

Sterling was immense. He needs to play that free role in midfield for England in the world cup.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Chunkee said:


> Tra la la la la, we are liverpool, tra la la la la la lank
> 
> We are liverpool, tra la la la la
> 
> ...


Do you play for them?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

robbo1978 said:


> That was game of the season.
> 
> Sterling was immense. He needs to play that free role in midfield for England in the world cup.


I won't be watching the world cup if he's playing. He's got the touch of a rapist and would get slaughtered by the international teams


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

A very good explanation of Liverpool fans and football in general.


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I won't be watching the world cup if he's playing. He's got the touch of a rapist and would get slaughtered by the international teams


He hasn't got a great first touch but his pace, movement and ability to take on defenders is superb.

First half he was tying city defenders into knots.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I'd rather city win the league, I ****ing hate scousers, self pity city.

It seems like yesterday when I heard about Hillsborough, and the day before and the day before that...

Do they hold minutes silences every year for those who died in Hysel, or even after the Bradford fire disaster.

Their whole psyche is warped..

Always the victims, its never your fault.

I've been a Chelsea.fan all my life and Liverpool fans have been chunts everytime I've encountered them, to bricking our disabled supporters coach windows, robbing tickets off each other outside Stamford bridge, trying to steam the gates at our champioms league game (never learn)

I despise them.

I have sympathy for those lost 25 years ago and.despite.all the enquires Liverpool refuse.to acknowledge their fans played a part.

My friends dad.was.there that day and said Liverpool fans were doing.anything.to get.in without tickets


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

-dionysus- said:


> I'd rather city win the league, I ****ing hate scousers, self pity city.
> 
> It seems like yesterday when I heard about Hillsborough, and the day before and the day before that...
> 
> ...


So your dads friend said so, must be true then.

Best you get yourself to the inquiry and stop it in its tracks by the words, " my dads friend said so,"


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

-dionysus- said:


> I'd rather city win the league, I ****ing hate scousers, self pity city.
> 
> It seems like yesterday when I heard about Hillsborough, and the day before and the day before that...
> 
> ...


Your mates dad is probably full of sh1t


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Bradford city fan but much rather hav Liverpool win than chelsea or man city tbh


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Ten to a penny you don't come from Liverpool


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ow Yer and we allways hold a memorial for our lost dionysus so shut it!

54 RIP x


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

good luck Liverpool Leeds united fan


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

JamieSL said:


> good luck Liverpool Leeds united fan


Boo Leeds lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ahahahahaaa!! what's apnin UK-M Scouse in the fckuing Houseeeee!!!!!!!! :001_tt2: Disregard Manks :thumb:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Tra la la la la, we are liverpool, tra la la la la la la
> 
> We are liverpool, tra la la la la
> 
> ...


That's it lad! :thumb:


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

:blowme:


Simspin said:


> Boo Leeds lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

JamieSL said:


> :blowme:


You would Love that


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

:no:



Simspin said:


> You would Love that


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Im a manchester united fan and i would hate to see liverpool win the league. They have played brilliant football all season and probably deserve it but by fcuk listening to their fans hype on about their european trophies would become worse if they had a premier league title to brag about aswell. Worst group of fans you could come across.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Im a manchester united fan and i would hate to see liverpool win the league. They have played brilliant football all season and probably deserve it but by fcuk listening to their fans hype on about their european trophies would become worse if they had a premier league title to brag about aswell. *Worst group of fans you could come across.*


Are you on about them fully grown men in Liverpool kits, waiting for the team coach to arrive and waving flags acting like they've won the league? :lol:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Dh2909 said:


> I hope to god ur don't win the league! wont hear the end of it for the next 25 years... and the "history" of the club.
> 
> sorry but really the most annoying fans iv come across (yes I am a manu fan) and id rather city won it than ur


Yea, all those songs about 'history'

Pretty sure united fans have been singing "20 times" all year!!!

As you said... HISTORY :thumb:


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Liverpool fans season ticket


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Do you play for them?


No :confused1:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

sigarner said:


> Ten to a penny you don't come from Liverpool


Born and bread mate, still here and very close to anfield.

Went to school opposite the stadium.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

boutye911 said:


> Im a manchester united fan and i would hate to see liverpool win the league. They have played brilliant football all season and probably deserve it but by fcuk listening to their fans hype on about their european trophies would become worse if they had a premier league title to brag about aswell. Worst group of fans you could come across.


I don't watch football but it's nice that Man U are doing sh1te now so I don't have to listen to their fans harping on, they're probably the most annoying of all football fans!


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Chunkee:4947280 said:


> Born and bread mate, still here and very close to anfield.
> 
> Went to school opposite the stadium.


Born and bread lol

Freudian slip there...

I've got to say Bread was quite funny, not.sure you're old enough to remember it. Stereotypes and all l.

Sorry to be pendantic should have been bred.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Chunkee said:


> Born and bread mate, still here and very close to anfield.
> 
> Went to school opposite the stadium.


Then I take back my comment and salute you for supporting your local team.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

sigarner said:


> Then I take back my comment and salute you for supporting your local team.


Top man, very decent :beer:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I don't watch football but it's nice that Man U are doing sh1te now so I don't have to listen to their fans harping on, they're probably the most annoying of all football fans!


Haha will give you that one.

Fcuker


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wait till you come up against margate fc you'll be ****ed then


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Chunkee said:


> No :confused1:


Oh, sorry. My mistake. Thought you were a player and you'd just had a nice bonus or something.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Chunkee said:


> Tra la la la la, we are liverpool, tra la la la la la la
> 
> We are liverpool, tra la la la la
> 
> ...


Good game hope it all ends in tears though:laugh:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

City fans are quiet tonight @Rob68, where are ya


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

-dionysus- said:


> I'd rather city win the league, I ****ing hate scousers, self pity city.
> 
> It seems like yesterday when I heard about Hillsborough, and the day before and the day before that...
> 
> ...


Hillsborough Independent Panel in September 2012 concluded that no Liverpool fans were responsible for the deaths.

In fact, it exonerated the fans 100% and said there was no drunkenness.

I live in London area and have mates who support Chelsea, I love ripping them, very small club, no history, no fans.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Poetry in motion! We're gonna win the league!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Hope they win the league with especially how much that win meant to Gerrard - he was crying at the end for a brief moment.

I also think they deserve it as well with the quality of football they have been playing.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hillsborough Independent Panel in September 2012 concluded that no Liverpool fans were responsible for the deaths.
> 
> In fact, it exonerated the fans 100% and said there was no drunkenness.
> 
> I live in London area and have mates who support Chelsea, I love ripping them, very small club, no history, no fans.


Everyone had a ticket and no one tried to bunk in.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

-dionysus- said:


> Everyone had a ticket and no one tried to bunk in.


that's right. just like every event from a justin beiber concert to a chelsea game.

well maybe not a chelsea game.


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

As a City fan, that game took everything away from me.

IMO, we were the better side in the second half and I honestly think , on balance, a 2-2 draw would have been a fair result. On another day, with a half-decent ref, the scoreline would have been in our favour.

But, saying that, at times you played some great football. This season, both of our clubs have played the best football in the league and I agree that it would be bad for football if Chelsea, with their brand of football , won the league. It was a great game yesterday but here's one City fan hoping there is still one last twist this season


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Scousers Have no class, whistling and booing every time city were on the ball, plus putting the city fans coach windows in, when the coach had a YNWA banner on it to show support and respect to the scousers, on such a sad occasion.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Im an Everton fan and have to begrudgingly accept they've been the best team over the course of the season.

That said, their fans are horrendous ****er5 and im clinging onto the hope Mourinho will get one over on Rodgers in a couple of weeks.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

A team is made from the back imo

I would not say our brand (wtf I hate the use of the word in relation to football) is bad for football, ask ****nal and Tottenham etc if we are boring.

This whole stereotype about our tactics is Bs.

We have the most goals, most points, most wins, least conceeded, most clean sheets records since the pl inception.


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

****ing spot on mate!



-dionysus- said:


> I'd rather city win the league, I ****ing hate scousers, self pity city.
> 
> It seems like yesterday when I heard about Hillsborough, and the day before and the day before that...
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

-dionysus- said:


> Everyone had a ticket and no one tried to bunk in.


You are obviously even more of a retard than your first post suggested.

Do you understand the word exonerated?

The Hillsborough Independent Panel found no evidence alcohol "played any part in the genesis of the disaster".

Fresh inquests into the deaths at the FA semi-final match are set to begin on 31 March in Warrington, Cheshire.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> plus putting the city fans coach windows in, when the coach had a YNWA banner on it to show support and respect to the scousers, on such a sad occasion.


Any independent verification of this? Do you have any links?


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

-dionysus- said:


> A team is made from the back imo
> 
> I would not say our brand (wtf I hate the use of the word in relation to football) is bad for football, ask ****nal and Tottenham etc if we are boring.
> 
> ...


I find Chelsea game extremely dull to watch really. You've defended great this season and I credit you with that but I really dislike your coach and the way he conducts himself. Saying that, I hope you go to Anfield and do us a favour lol


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

-dionysus- said:


> A team is made from the back imo
> 
> I would not say our brand (wtf I hate the use of the word in relation to football) is bad for football, *ask ****nal and Tottenham etc if we are boring*.
> 
> ...


I am ****nal... Chelsea are boring.


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

The grief junkies showing their class again vandalising a bridge dedicated to Liam Whelan in Phisborough.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

maw00041 said:


> The grief junkies showing their class again vandalising a bridge dedicated to Liam Whelan in Phisborough.
> View attachment 148938


Any independent verification of this? Do you have any links?


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> You are obviously even more of a retard than your first post suggested.
> 
> Do you understand the word exonerated?
> 
> ...


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Any independent verification of this? Do you have any links?


What 'independent verification' would you like? Surely the photo says it all.


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Any independent verification of this? Do you have any links?


http://www.independent.ie/sport/graffiti-mocking-the-munich-air-disaster-painted-on-bridge-dedicated-to-irish-victim-liam-whelan-30184680.html


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Liverpool fans are cvnts.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

-dionysus- said:


> Is your mates dad a copper is south Yorkshire by any chance?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

-dionysus- said:


> OK, I'll listen to a faceless guy on the internet rather than an independent panel which consists of professors, doctors, CBEs, right reverends etc
> 
> As stated before, no drunkeness, no ticketless fans, Liverpool fans 100% exonerated of any blame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

maw00041 said:


> What 'independent verification' would you like? Surely the photo says it all.


Why would a photo provide independent verification? Easily photoshopped, could be from 10/20 years ago.

Anyhow, I'll ask again, any independent verification? Maybe a report from a well respected newspaper like The Times etc?


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

OK, I'll listen to a faceless guy on the internet rather than an independent panel which consists of professors, doctors, CBEs, right reverends etc 

As stated before, no drunkeness, no ticketless fans, Liverpool fans 100% exonerated of any blame.

Here is the link to the independent report:-

http://hillsborough.independent.gov.uk/report/

Try to establish the facts before spouting bullsh1t. Reading it may enlighten you, although I very much doubt it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

-dionysus- said:


> Nothing will change my opinion of Liverpool fans.
> 
> Justice for the 39, how long did it take for Liverpool to officially acknowledge the fault of their fans @ Hysel. The forgotten ones was one of the banners when juventus played Liverpool.
> 
> ...


As predicted "Reading it may enlighten you, although I very much doubt it" 

You seem to have changed the subject of your post from Hillsborough (as you were defeated by facts) and are now bringing up anything to justify the way you feel. Crack on, it amuses me. I don't hate any teams or their fans, all teams have idiot fans. Indeed a good mate of mine is a Chelsea season ticket holder, we have a beer on Friday lunchtimes occasionally and chat football, friendly banter.


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Why would a photo provide independent verification? Easily photoshopped, could be from 10/20 years ago.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll ask again, any independent verification? Maybe a report from a well respected newspaper like The Times etc?


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/munich-air-disaster-victim-billy-3414069

http://www.independent.ie/sport/graffiti-mocking-the-munich-air-disaster-painted-on-bridge-dedicated-to-irish-victim-liam-whelan-30184680.html

http://www.thescore.ie/liam-whelan-bridge-defaced-1414982-Apr2014/

3 Articles, take your pick.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Huntingground:4949371 said:


> As predicted "Reading it may enlighten you, although I very much doubt it"
> 
> You seem to have changed the subject of your post from Hillsborough (as you were defeated by facts) and are now bringing up anything to justify the way you feel. Crack on, it amuses me. I don't hate any teams or their fans, all teams have idiot fans. Indeed a good mate of mine is a Chelsea season ticket holder, we have a beer on Friday lunchtimes occasionally and chat football, friendly banter.


When I sit.down in front of a pc I'll read it.

Experiences as I said have made it hard for me to take a step aside

I don't want Liverpool to win the league as I can't stand the odious ****ers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

-dionysus- said:


> When I sit.down in front of a pc I'll read it.
> 
> Experiences as I said have made it hard for me to take a step aside
> 
> I don't want Liverpool to win the league as I can't stand the odious ****ers


When we smash you at Anfield, you'll hate Scousers even more. Remember the Garcia goal to knock you out of the CL 

BTW, you haven't mentioned any experiences in depth, just second bullsh1t from secondary sources. What were these experiences then?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

own1997 said:


> As a City fan, that game took everything away from me.
> 
> IMO, we were the better side in the second half and I honestly think , on balance, a 2-2 draw would have been a fair result. On another day, with a half-decent ref, the scoreline would have been in our favour.
> 
> But, saying that, at times you played some great football. This season, both of our clubs have played the best football in the league and I agree that it would be bad for football if Chelsea, with their brand of football , won the league. It was a great game yesterday but here's one City fan hoping there is still one last twist this season


i think there will be another twist yet pressure does weird wonderfull things

but have to agree with you lfc man city and everton bin best teams to watch by far chelsea pathetic to watch jose moaning all time about his misfiring strikers but who to blame for tha he had chance to put tha right in summer!!

mind saying it manu ive enjoyed watching most this year getting smashed every week


----------



## own1997 (Apr 11, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> i think there will be another twist yet pressure does weird wonderfull things
> 
> but have to agree with you lfc man city and everton bin best teams to watch by far chelsea pathetic to watch jose moaning all time about his misfiring strikers but who to blame for tha he had chance to put tha right in summer!!
> 
> mind saying it manu ive enjoyed watching most this year getting smashed every week


Watching David Moyes destroy Man Utd has been brilliant! And same, I can't stand Mourinho. I lost all respect for him for what he does to one of the Barca coaches. He may be a darling to the media but I don't like that guy whatsoever

I hope Everton do get 4th place. They deserve it! Played some great football.


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

maw00041 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/munich-air-disaster-victim-billy-3414069
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/sport/graffiti-mocking-the-munich-air-disaster-painted-on-bridge-dedicated-to-irish-victim-liam-whelan-30184680.html
> 
> ...


Again, take your pick.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tra la la la la


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

X2


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tra la la la la


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Dh2909 said:


> I hope to god ur don't win the league! wont hear the end of it for the next 25 years... and the "history" of the club.
> 
> sorry but really the most annoying fans iv come across (yes I am a manu fan) and id rather city won it than ur


Hillsborough reference? Dark


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

#wegoagain


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh dear


Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh dear





artful_dodger87 said:


> Oh dear, oh dear.


What are we oh dearing at here lads?


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

hahahaha

https://vine.co/v/M6MtJ3gTePl


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Chunkee said:


> Tra la la la la, we are liverpool, tra la la la la la la
> 
> We are liverpool, tra la la la la
> 
> ...


Oh dear its all going to end in tears


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Liverp33l


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Usually they steal the wheels, not watch them fall off!

BOTTLED IT


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Gerrard and Suarez crying made my day x10s better


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> What are we oh dearing at here lads?


Everything connected with that horrible club


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Superb season from Liverpool FC with player of the season and manager of the season awards. None of the fans I know expected to win the league this year, I certainly didn't, I wanted 72+ pts (52 in Dalglish's last season, 62 in Rodger's first season) just to show consistent improvement. We have easily achieved that so it has been a great season.

I love all of the seething above too !!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Some seriously bitter twisted people in this thread!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

City fan here and absolutely loved the Palace comeback last night, was jumping off my seat.

God knows why Suarez was crying, he can move to any club he wants to and win any league (Chelsea in the summer?), he's immense. It's Gerrard I feel it for, completely loyal and has nothing to show for it, much respect for that man.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

ha.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its kind sad that the highlight of the season for me is one of Manu's Rivals ****ing up to hand the title to one of manu's rivals :/

Come on Chelsea! u can do it


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

best season i've seen!

liverpool back in champions league

liverpool competeing for the league

shame everton couldn't make 4th.... for martinez sake after he publicly stated he would get them in this season

everton will not come close next season thats guaranteed!

manure couldn't BUY a win:lol:

liverpool are back! YNWA

haters! just go and hang yourself....we are going to make a lot of noise in the future,

shame city didn't get points deducted for fair play!

WE ARE LIVERPOOL.........AND YOUR JUST A LOSER SUPPORTING A LOSER TEAM

bring on the anger!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

The evil always comes through in the End. Man city are the lesser of the two evils even though both they and Chelsea disgust me as clubs, absolutely vile approach to football.

From a footballing perspective I wanted Liverpool to win the title. They play good attacking football, have some good young English players and Brendan Rodgers is a likeable manager in todays terms. That said, I don't like the politics or fans of Liverpool much. Nothing to do with Hillsbrough, just generally their superior attitude towards all other fans gets on my nerves. Feel sorry for Stevie G though, really deserved to win a prem title in his career.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 6, 2014)

????


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't deserve to win the league with that defence I'm afraid and Rodgers has been naive in the last 2 games but as long as lessons are learnt from it then that's alls that matters. Liverpool have a great few years ahead with that young team and better players to come in the summer.

And you never know, Villa or W'Ham could pull off a shock win vs City. Now that would be funny!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a man u fan and this year has been awful as everyone knows and how everyone who isn't a United fan have revelled in it. So i think its only fair that i revel in the fact that the bin dipping, murdering, rat eating, self pitying scouse fcukers threw it away last night! and Scouse cnut number 1 cried! Fcuk off Gerrard!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I'm a man u fan and this year has been awful as everyone knows and how everyone who isn't a United fan have revelled in it. So i think its only fair that i revel in the fact that the bin dipping, murdering, rat eating, self pitying scouse fcukers threw it away last night! and Scouse cnut number 1 cried! Fcuk off Gerrard!


So you turn it from revelling in a rival football team losing to talking out your ass about people from Liverpool.... typical.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> So you turn it from revelling in a rival football team losing to talking out your ass about people from Liverpool.... typical.


yes i do! Mate i lost all respect for liverpool fans when they go on about Hillsborough yet they still sing songs about Munich and even refer to us as Munich's. Plus them bricking City fans buses a few weeks ago and also trying to tip the ambulance over that Alan Smith was in when he'd seriously broke his leg in a FA Cup game. The amount of abuse Man United get from Liverpool fans is bad so when a little is given back they can't take it


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Real Madrid 9, AC Milan 7, Bayern Munich 5, Barcelona 5, Liverpool 5, Ajax 4, Still 20 domestic league titles eh, Man utd the Rangers of England HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> yes i do! Mate i lost all respect for liverpool fans when they go on about Hillsborough yet they still sing songs about Munich and even refer to us as Munich's. Plus them bricking City fans buses a few weeks ago and also trying to tip the ambulance over that Alan Smith was in when he'd seriously broke his leg in a FA Cup game. The amount of abuse Man United get from Liverpool fans is bad so when a little is given back they can't take it


And Manchester fans are a lovely bunch of people.... Don't be so ignorant. Every team has d!ckhead fans.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mig8888 said:


> Real Madrid 9, AC Milan 7, Bayern Munich 5, Barcelona 5, Liverpool 5, Ajax 4, Still 20 domestic league titles eh, Man utd the Rangers of England HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


living in the past r kid. Liverpool fans are like the old bloke in the pub who goes on about how he used to be great with the ladies and used to be this and that. You feel sorry for him after a while of listening to him.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> yes i do! Mate i lost all respect for liverpool fans when they go on about Hillsborough yet they still sing songs about Munich and even refer to us as Munich's. Plus them bricking City fans buses a few weeks ago and also trying to tip the ambulance over that Alan Smith was in when he'd seriously broke his leg in a FA Cup game. The amount of abuse Man United get from Liverpool fans is bad so when a little is given back they can't take it


Forgot that Man utd fans are saints!!

They are just as vile if not worse than most fans but your oblivious to this as your one of them.

Very bitter this year as you're lot are a joke team and it's going to take a good few years to re-build and be back with any serious threat to the big 4-5 teams.

Stick to supporting your own team and not your rivals, who one week you hate and the next you want to win against us


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

As I've said before, I don't mind Liverpool as a club and the majority of their fans.

Stevie Me on the other hand is everything that is wrong with the English game, c'mon Stevie where was the motivational "look at me" speech last night? Why did you not give the camera a kiss instead of shoving it away?

Trolololololololol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> And Manchester fans are a lovely bunch of people.... Don't be so ignorant. Every team has d!ckhead fans.


true every set do but i hear of more liverpool fans acting this way then you do any other set of fans in English football


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Forgot that Man utd fans are saints!!
> 
> They are just as vile if not worse than most fans but your oblivious to this as your one of them.
> 
> ...


mate i said we've been sh1te this year and we have and we have been a joke. I don't think it'll take a few years to re-build though.

i'm not saying we are saints but as soon as anyone mentions Hillsborough its the worst thing in the world. Yet things like this are acceptable it seems






And you're saying to stick to supporting our own team. Now i'm guessing Everton are your biggest rival, were you not cheering these on against City?


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Calm down lad, was just pointing out how **** in Europe utd are. And how they remind me of rangers, banging on about domestic success.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mig8888 said:


> Calm down lad, was just pointing out how **** in Europe utd are. And how they remind me of rangers, banging on about domestic success.


You won't hear me going on about it pal as you've gotta live in the present and at the present we're awful. But I think should be back near the top next year


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> Calm down lad, was just pointing out how **** in Europe utd are. And how they remind me of rangers, banging on about domestic success.


The same as Celtic then? Rangers have made it to a European final far more recently than they have.

Football is played in the present, not past decades. I really can't understand fans obsessions about things won before the majority of the fanbase was even born. Reminds me of Nottingham Forest fans singing about European cups to ****nal. Its 2014.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> But I think should be back near the top next year


With Louis van Gaal. fkcin right we will.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol at those Pool fans who had shirts of champions printed. Have you ever seen Gerrard win the league? Lalallalallala. Unlucky Stevie G.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

andysutils said:


> With Louis van Gaal. fkcin right we will.


Hopefully mate! I'm not too bothered about us not winning the league this year as we have had a lot of success in recent history. What p1ssed me off more was how we were playing. Nobody seemed to want to be on the pitch apart from Rooney. Big shake up is needed and i'm looking forward to next season. Lets see if Liverpool stay in the top 4 if they lose Suarez. i think without him they'd be fcuked


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully mate! I'm not too bothered about us not winning the league this year as we have had a lot of success in recent history. What p1ssed me off more was how we were playing. Nobody seemed to want to be on the pitch apart from Rooney. Big shake up is needed and i'm looking forward to next season. Lets see if Liverpool stay in the top 4 if they lose Suarez. i think without him they'd be fcuked


Most of them on that pitch know they're getting binned off from Man u so they dont give an absolute toss about playing for anything or winning anything.

Even if Van Gaal or someone like Klopp got that Job instead of Moyes. With the existing players it probably would have been just as bad.

All most of them players want on that pitch now is less to do, more time to do it and more money for not getting it done.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

[ QUOTE=andysutils;4989996]Most of them on that pitch know they're getting binned off from Man u so they dont give an absolute toss about playing for anything or winning anything.

Even if Van Gaal or someone like Klopp got that Job instead of Moyes. With the existing players it probably would have been just as bad.

All most of them players want on that pitch now is less to do, more time to do it and more money for not getting it done.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Calm down lad, was just pointing out how **** in Europe utd are. And how they remind me of rangers, banging on about domestic success.


Might be **** in Europe but since the premiership has changed to the premiership just remind me how many times Liverpool have won it?

Use will never get a better chance than this an Suarez will show how much he loves his club when he turns his back on use in the summer


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sega said:


> Might be **** in Europe but since the premiership has changed to the premiership just remind me how many times Liverpool have won it?
> 
> Use will never get a better chance than this an Suarez will show how much he loves his club when he turns his back on use in the summer


It has always been the top league in the country, why are Bitter Mancs so obsessed about Liverpool?? We've won it 18 times and the big fella 5 times, sitting at Anfield. At the current rate, if Liverpool don't win the big fella again, I think Man Yoo may catch us in another 40 years. I'll be dead by then so forever in our shadow  (founded 1955, Liverpool have won it 5 times, bitter Mancs 3 times(every 20 years))

I love how the seething bitters above are creased at Liverpool being the best team in the country again.

:thumb:


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

And this is why I don't like the majority of Liverpool fans. "We've won....x,y,z". When was the last league title!?


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

No might be about it fella, utds record in Europe is ****e, even a club the size of ajax has won more European cups. As for Liverpool they have been ****e for years. but at least they dominated Europe at some point in their history. Keep singing 20 times lads, nobody outside England gives a ****. How many league titles have rangers won again ? ;-) And for the record winning the European cup only 3 times with huge gaps in between each win does not constitute domination


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sigarner said:


> And this is why I don't like the majority of Liverpool fans. "We've won....x,y,z". When was the last league title!?


Of course you don't, nobody likes to be told about somebodies elses' domination over them. If I was Ronnie, I would be telling everybody 8 times. What is wrong with that? When somebody smashes everybody else, they have to accept it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mig8888 said:


> No might be about it fella, utds record in Europe is ****e, even a club the size of ajax has won more European cups. As for Liverpool they have been ****e for years. but at least they dominated Europe at some point in their history. Keep singing 20 times lads, nobody outside England gives a ****. How many league titles have rangers won again ? ;-) And for the record winning the European cup only 3 times with huge gaps in between each win does not constitute domination


Thanks for agreeing with me regarding Utd.

1977, 1978, 1981 and 1984 is complete domination and something only the Mancs can dream about.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

@Huntingground you no us Manchester united fans are just doing what use have been doing to us all season 

i wont deny it you and Everton for me have been brilliant an played quality all season but City over use to win the league any day as they have a long way to go before catching us up.

Use winning it we wont ever here the end of it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sega said:


> @Huntingground you no us Manchester united fans are just doing what use have been doing to us all season
> 
> i wont deny it you and Everton for me have been brilliant an played quality all season but City over use to win the league any day as they have a long way to go before catching us up.
> 
> Use winning it we wont ever here the end of it.


All good fun mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> mate i said we've been sh1te this year and we have and we have been a joke. I don't think it'll take a few years to re-build though.
> 
> i'm not saying we are saints but as soon as anyone mentions Hillsborough its the worst thing in the world. Yet things like this are acceptable it seems
> 
> ...


I didn't think you was a retard.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-united-fans-taunting-liverpool-3257402

We can all find dick heads from every club.


----------



## Liam. (Jan 14, 2014)

(LFC fan)

Posting a video containing nobs who just happen to be 'supporting' LFC isn't really a good solid reason to despise all fans because of this, after a few mins on Youtube I could find United fans singing about hillsborough, ar*enal fans singing about tottenham and so on&#8230;..proves nothing. Football fans will be football fans!

The last 2 weeks have displayed how inexperienced the players and manager are. Remember Liverpool have a young squad and a young manager! With a couple of new coaches brought in (or some improved defensive training) and some new signings, Liverpool can only improve. Which is bad news for any english team, regardless of whether you hate them or not.

For me, we have played the most exciting football in the entire league all year, sure finishing first would have topped off an awesome season, but it's looking like it isn't to be.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I didn't think you was a retard.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-united-fans-taunting-liverpool-3257402
> 
> We can all find dick heads from every club.


I agree every club is full of d1ck heads but it just seems that Liverpool have more. There seems to be more stories about Liverpool fans than being a bunch of d1ck heads then any other club. Look at even the Liverpool twitter club agreeing with a fan who said "come fly with me" should be a song at Anfield when Man U play there. Now that's poor.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I agree every club is full of d1ck heads but it just seems that Liverpool have more. There seems to be more stories about Liverpool fans than being a bunch of d1ck heads then any other club. Look at even the Liverpool twitter club agreeing with a fan who said "come fly with me" should be a song at Anfield when Man U play there. Now that's poor.


So there are 92 league clubs, but one club has the most idiots? I think not. Just tribalism etc. Don't be swayed by what you hear from idiots. All clubs have the same perecntage, including Liverpool and Man U.

According to Man News, Man U were the worst behaved fans a few years ago:-

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/manchester-united-fans-top-premier-1221280

They are real facts and figures, not something "your" mate has told you.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> So there are 92 league clubs, but one club has the most idiots? I think not. Just tribalism etc. Don't be swayed by what you hear from idiots. All clubs have the same perecntage, including Liverpool and Man U.
> 
> According to Man News, Man U were the worst behaved fans a few years ago:-
> 
> ...


Maybe they were but I don't ever remember an incident like Heysel that seems to be forgotten by Liverpool fans. Fair enough justice for Hillsborough but never seems to be much mention of the people who died at Heysel. Last time I seen Liverpool do anything for this was when they played juventus and most the Juve fans turned their backs as it's a little too late for the Liverpool fans to apologise


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Maybe they were but I don't ever remember an incident like Heysel that seems to be forgotten by Liverpool fans. Fair enough justice for Hillsborough but never seems to be much mention of the people who died at Heysel. Last time I seen Liverpool do anything for this was when they played juventus and most the Juve fans turned their backs as it's a little too late for the Liverpool fans to apologise


Glad you have admitted that Man U fans were the worst hooligans as proved by the facts and figures.

Certainly nothing forgotten about Heysel by Liverpool FC.

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/history/heysel

Please read and educate yourself as you obviously don't know much about it.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Liam use have a young team with good players but your key players are going to leave you soon.

Yes you can survive but i don't think you can win the league with out a role model an servant who is passionate about the club like Gerrard was when he leaves who has the heart and determination to drag you club back from a 3-0 thrashing to win the champions league like he did vs Ac Millian an Suarez can go to any club he wants this summer he wanted to leave last season.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Glad you have admitted that Man U fans were the worst hooligans as proved by the facts and figures.
> 
> Certainly nothing forgotten about Heysel by Liverpool FC.
> 
> ...


I do know about but my point is that there is never much mention about it by Liverpool fans, more about hillsborough where in my opinion they should both be seen in the same light yet they're not. Liverpool fans were to blame for the deaths as I think 15 or 16 were charged with manslaughter and most only served 18 months which is pretty poor IMO. But Hillsborough is always being brought up and you'd think after something like that they would stop singing songs about tragedies at other clubs. But you still hear it time and time again and see the airplane actions at games.


----------



## Liam. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sega said:


> Liam use have a young team with good players but your key players are going to leave you soon.
> 
> Yes you can survive but i don't think you can win the league with out a role model an servant who is passionate about the club like Gerrard was when he leaves who has the heart and determination to drag you club back from a 3-0 thrashing to win the champions league like he did vs Ac Millian an Suarez can go to any club he wants this summer he wanted to leave last season.


Suarez signing a new contract last year was financially a very smart move&#8230;&#8230;IF he does go, he will not go cheap. He will easily break Torres' 50M fee.

Gerrard is expected to sign a new contract soon, I'm very confident our midfield can stay strong. I sung Henderson's praises last year and got laughed at, now look at him, walked onto the England team! I highly rate him as the next big thing in midfield for Liverpool. (Not saying he will be the next Gerrard though).


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sources close to me are indicating liverpool fc have bought out HMV........and are apparentley giving away games!!!!!!! COYS


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I do know about but my point is that there is never much mention about it by Liverpool fans, more about hillsborough where in my opinion they should both be seen in the same light yet they're not. Liverpool fans were to blame for the deaths as I think 15 or 16 were charged with manslaughter and most only served 18 months which is pretty poor IMO. But Hillsborough is always being brought up and you'd think after something like that they would stop singing songs about tragedies at other clubs. But you still hear it time and time again and see the airplane actions at games.


You are thinking that football fans will use common sense? Man U and Everton sing about Hillsborough/Stevie G's bird, Liverpool fans sing about Munich, lots of retards about in both sets of fans. I find it comical that anybody with a modicum of intelligence would think one set of fans are worse than others - again, see the arrest figures.

Most footy fans are pished at games and act like tw$ts. I know that and thought everybody else did?


----------



## Liam. (Jan 14, 2014)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Sources close to me are indicating liverpool fc have bought out HMV........and are apparentley giving away games!!!!!!! COYS


Spurs fan? How did they do against Liverpool this year, out of interest?  :thumb:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Liam. said:


> Spurs fan? How did they do against Liverpool this year, out of interest?  :thumb:


im nay bothered loooool


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Like you say people have been charged and held to account for heysel. Can you say the same for Hillsborough ?


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Liam. said:


> Spurs fan? How did they do against Liverpool this year, out of interest?  :thumb:


im nay bothered loooool I knew it was comin when I wrote COYS should av kept me trap shut lol


----------



## Liam. (Jan 14, 2014)

jadakiss2009 said:


> im nay bothered loooool I knew it was comin when I wrote COYS should av kept me trap shut lol


Haha!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ready for these tigers to tear utd up tonight!!!!!!! Ryan moist will have second thoughts about taking that **** squad on full term lool


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mig8888 said:


> Like you say people have been charged and held to account for heysel. Can you say the same for Hillsborough ?


Still waiting for Battison and co to get charged. It is coming. Sheffield Police will get it eventually.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Marvellous to see manu fans seething because Liverpool have out done them this season


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^^^long may it continue :thumb:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Marvellous to see manu fans seething because Liverpool have out done them this season


Moyes won a trophy so far they haven't ...community shield :blush: i no i will leave the thread lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> You are thinking that football fans will use common sense? Man U and Everton sing about Hillsborough/Stevie G's bird, Liverpool fans sing about Munich, lots of retards about in both sets of fans. I find it comical that anybody with a modicum of intelligence would think one set of fans are worse than others - again, see the arrest figures.
> 
> Most footy fans are pished at games and act like tw$ts. I know that and thought everybody else did?


What I'm getting at mate is that if songs are sang about Hillsborough it's seen as an absolute disgrace and all that cr4p yet when songs are sang about Munich it hardly gets mentioned. It's poor that any set of fans should sing about death but neither should be seen lesser than the other but it appears that in this case it is


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

mig8888 said:


> Like you say people have been charged and held to account for heysel. Can you say the same for Hillsborough ?


They did but would you be happy if they only got 18 months and do you believe that the police did it intentionally to kill all those people? I don't think they did, where as there was intent in the Heysel incident. Not necessarily to kill anyone but to get to the other fans and cause some damage


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sega said:


> Moyes won a trophy so far they haven't ...community shield :blush: i no i will leave the thread lol.


More than Giggs won

Giggs out Giggs out Giggs out Giggs out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> What I'm getting at mate is that if songs are sang about Hillsborough it's seen as an absolute disgrace and all that cr4p yet when songs are sang about Munich it hardly gets mentioned. It's poor that any set of fans should sing about death but neither should be seen lesser than the other but it appears that in this case it is


Not to anybody I know, both are a disgrace, who said one is worse than the other? I certainly wouldn't sing about Munich for obvious reasons.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> They did but would you be happy if they only got 18 months and do you believe that the police did it intentionally to kill all those people? I don't think they did, where as there was intent in the Heysel incident. Not necessarily to kill anyone but to get to the other fans and cause some damage


There was no intention to kill people at Heysel, that is why it was a charge of manslaughter.

I think there should be the same charge for Hillsborough.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

safc49 said:


> More than Giggs won
> 
> Giggs out Giggs out Giggs out Giggs out


Are you joking?? Giggs would be a dream move, Odious, despicable individual, smashing his brother's wife, perfect for Man Yoo


----------



## Liam. (Jan 14, 2014)

I miss Moyes.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> There was no intention to kill people at Heysel, that is why it was a charge of manslaughter.
> 
> I think there should be the same charge for Hillsborough.


No there wasn't but there intention to cause harm to the supporters if they got to them. Therefore I think 18 months sentence is poor. Imagine if it was one of your friends or family who had been killed and they only got 18 months, you'd be p1ssed!

Where as with Hillsborough it was pure negligence and stupidity by the police but they didn't mean to cause injuries. That's why maybe 18 months for the people involved at hillsborogh should be acceptable where as at Heysel the terms should of been a lot more.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> No there wasn't but there intention to cause harm to the supporters if they got to them. Therefore I think 18 months sentence is poor. Imagine if it was one of your friends or family who had been killed and they only got 18 months, you'd be p1ssed!
> 
> Where as with Hillsborough it was pure negligence and stupidity by the police but they didn't mean to cause injuries. That's why maybe 18 months for the people involved at hillsborogh should be acceptable where as at Heysel the terms should of been a lot more.


The lies and fabrication of legal documents and statements mean (and should mean) that the South Yorks police get punished severely. This is corruption which goes right to the top. All right-minded people should agree that the heaviest penalty possible should be levied.

Regarding Heysel, that has been dealt with. If you think that you know more than the legal courts regarding this, maybe you are in the wrong career - do you have any grounding in law? I leave that to the experts.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> The lies and fabrication of legal documents and statements mean (and should mean) that the South Yorks police get punished severely. This is corruption which goes right to the top. All right-minded people should agree that the heaviest penalty possible should be levied.
> 
> Regarding Heysel, that has been dealt with. If you think that you know more than the legal courts regarding this, maybe you are in the wrong career - do you have any grounding in law? I leave that to the experts.


The corruption is bad but do you not think that 18 months sentences are poor for what occurred at Heysel?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

safc49 said:


> Marvellous to see manu fans seething because Liverpool have out done them this season


tha class mate spot on i wa talking to a die hard manu yesterday bin season ticket holder for last 20 years, even he said how sad it is tha manu fans are celebrating cause lfc fell short at end tha how bad they are at mo,, but if tha makes them happy cheers them up for there fantastic season:whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> The corruption is bad but do you not think that 18 months sentences are poor for what occurred at Heysel?


You tell me. You seem to know more about the legal complexities than me.

What do you think should have been the sentences at Heysel and why do you think the original sentences were incorrect? BTW, 14 fans got 3 years and not 18 months as you have stated many times. Your facts are incorrect again. Can you provide case law and/or precedent for your musings?

Also, what do you think that the sentences should be for Battison et al? And why, legally, would you state what you think? Can you provide case law and/or precedent for your musings?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't stand Liverpool I hate then more than any other other team in the world.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> You tell me. You seem to know more about the legal complexities than me.
> 
> What do you think should have been the sentences at Heysel and why do you think the original sentences were incorrect? BTW, 14 fans got 3 years and not 18 months as you have stated many times. Your facts are incorrect again. Can you provide case law and/or precedent for your musings?
> 
> Also, what do you think that the sentences should be for Battison et al? And why, legally, would you state what you think? Can you provide case law and/or precedent for your musings?


Sorry I meant they served 18 months which I think again.

Look you know I don't know all of that what you're saying. I'm just saying that 3 years and serving 18 months is poor for premeditated violence that led to deaths. Do you not agree on this? If someone goes about to cause harm to another that leads to death then the punishment should be severe.

If you start bringing in the judicial system then I think we can all find areas of it that we think are inadequate or just plain wrong. Such as an armed robbers seem to get a lot longer than say child rapists.

IMO as at Heysel that violence was in the mind of those individuals that were partly a cause to the deaths of many fans then they should get longer sentences than the police involved at hillsborogh.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> No there wasn't but there intention to cause harm to the supporters if they got to them. Therefore I think 18 months sentence is poor. Imagine if it was one of your friends or family who had been killed and they only got 18 months, you'd be p1ssed!
> 
> Where as with Hillsborough it was pure negligence and stupidity by the police but they didn't mean to cause injuries. That's why maybe 18 months for the people involved at hillsborogh should be acceptable where as at Heysel the terms should of been a lot more.


What about the liverpool fans that got stabbed and slashes after the previous years final by the italian fans... they even slashed the young boys. One lad needed 200 stitches. But then you probably dont know anything about that because like most others youre probably ignorant and just follow what a few bitter fans from other clubs have said, jumping on bandwagons.

mancs just seem to have an unhealthy obsession with scousers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Sorry I meant they served 18 months which I think again.
> 
> Look you know I don't know all of that what you're saying. I'm just saying that 3 years and serving 18 months is poor for premeditated violence that led to deaths. Do you not agree on this? If someone goes about to cause harm to another that leads to death then the punishment should be severe.
> 
> ...


Yes, they got 3 years, not 18 months.

We have already agreed that it was a dark day for Liverpool FC, but it was deemed involuntary manslaughter not premeditated violence as you put it. Therefore 3 years is a stiff sentence for this crime.

Regarding Hillsborough, I am pretty sure we will see longer than 3 years and that is correct imo - to have such a blatant disregard for the rules of the country, then I'm sure we would all agree that a tough sentence is required.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/09/newcastle-united-top-premier-league-table-of-arrests-4140693/

Man Yoo fans still right up there in arrests for violence and hooliganism as usual in 2012/13.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yes, they got 3 years, not 18 months.
> 
> We have already agreed that it was a dark day for Liverpool FC, but it was deemed involuntary manslaughter not premeditated violence as you put it. Therefore 3 years is a stiff sentence for this crime.
> 
> ...


You've got to admit mate that they weren't exactly trying to get to the other fans to hug then were they? So obviously they were after a fight which in my eyes is premeditated violence.

Fair enough looks like we are naughty boys as well and if they cause serious injuries then they should be dealt with properly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You've got to admit mate that they weren't exactly trying to get to the other fans to hug then were they? So obviously they were after a fight which in my eyes is premeditated violence.
> 
> Fair enough looks like we are naughty boys as well and if they cause serious injuries then they should be dealt with properly.


No, already stated that they were wrong and got punished. Still, bang out of order.

Anyhow, let's move on, I just don't like to accept the myopic views of some fans. In my eyes, fookin idiots on all sides. Try going to a match with the Tranmere boys, snorting gear at 9am, ready to go at 2pm, all the same.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> What about the liverpool fans that got stabbed and slashes after the previous years final by the italian fans... they even slashed the young boys. One lad needed 200 stitches. But then you probably dont know anything about that because like most others youre probably ignorant and just follow what a few bitter fans from other clubs have said, jumping on bandwagons.
> 
> mancs just seem to have an unhealthy obsession with scousers.


I do mate and I know about the united fans who got stabbed as well when we lost in Rome. Also the fans who were attacked in the 90's at Galatassary. As well as Leeds fans who I think a couple died in Turkey. Or the Oldham fan who was stabbed by Liverpool fan after the FA cup game recently.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I do mate and I know about the united fans who got stabbed as well when we lost in Rome. Also the fans who were attacked in the 90's at Galatassary. As well as Leeds fans who I think a couple died in Turkey. Or the Oldham fan who was stabbed by Liverpool fan after the FA cup game recently.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/chelsea-fan-stabbed-to-death-after-816903


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> No, already stated that they were wrong and got punished. Still, bang out of order.
> 
> Anyhow, let's move on, I just don't like to accept the myopic views of some fans. In my eyes, fookin idiots on all sides. Try going to a match with the Tranmere boys, snorting gear at 9am, ready to go at 2pm, all the same.


Fair enough I think we may as well agree to disagree as I think 3 years for causing the death of 39 people is poor.

Lower league fans seem to be more violent nowadays as they seem to be able to get away with it as games aren't policed as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rod will be spinning in his grave :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Fair enough I think we may as well agree to disagree as I think 3 years for causing the death of 39 people is poor.
> 
> Lower league fans seem to be more violent nowadays as they seem to be able to get away with it as games aren't policed as well


Yeah, all I know is that facts and figures state that Man U fans are the worst in country now, and I thought that was what we were disagreeing about. Facts and figures never lie.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/chelsea-fan-stabbed-to-death-after-816903


Haha fcuk me mate you're clutching at straws if you're putting that article of someone being stabbed to death in Nairobi after a match!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha fcuk me mate you're clutching at straws if you're putting that article of someone being stabbed to death in Nairobi after a match!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yeah, all I know is that facts and figures state that Man U fans are the worst in country now, and I thought that was what we were disagreeing about. Facts and figures never lie.


Nope not saying we arent but does it have per ratio of fans who attend games to those arrested? Coz if we get say 70,000 a game and 100 are arrested then it's not really the same as say Leeds have 20,000 a game and have 100 arrested


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Rod will be spinning in his grave :lol:
> 
> View attachment 150442


Ken Dodd will be knocking fcuk out of his diddy men after last night


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Ready for these tigers to tear utd up tonight!!!!!!! Ryan moist will have second thoughts about taking that **** squad on full term lool


Hull city fan?  or just anti-Utd?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im sorry, i know its old news but i just had to


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Hull city fan?  or just anti-Utd?


Anti- utd ****nal liverpool chelsea man city anti the prem league exept for spurs!! Coys


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Anti- utd ****nal liverpool chelsea man city anti the prem league exept for spurs!! Coys


Haha fair dos, we'll I'm Hull city, so I'm guessing we'll have your support in the fa cup final


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not Anti-Liverpool, just Anti-Gerard'...**** of the highest order


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Benls1991 said:


> Haha fair dos, we'll I'm Hull city, so I'm guessing we'll have your support in the fa cup final


 Oh but of course


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tra la la la la


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Where has op gone? :thumb:


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

who are ya, who are ya?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sega said:


> Where has op gone? :thumb:


Etihad stadium :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sega said:


> Where has op gone? :thumb:


Gone blaming everyone but Liverpool for losing the league


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

who else was challenging for the title!

thats right, just city and liverpool!

well done city!

YNWA


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It'll be their year next year


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

YNWA..... Apart from when you are in the queue to view the premier league trophy at anfield.

I don't support city but happy with the result today. Best team won


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> who else was challenging for the title!
> 
> thats right, just city and liverpool!
> 
> ...


What about Chelsea?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> What about Chelsea?


what about them?

anyway hows the dole goin scouse boy?

you convince the social to give it?

wouldnt want to get blown up now would ye? :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> what about them?
> 
> anyway hows the dole goin scouse boy?
> 
> ...


They where challenging for the title.

And I ain't on the dole so you blow me as much as you want


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Chunkee said:


> We're the best football team in the land, yes we are
> 
> That is all.:


I bet you're not.... go on.. how much you wanna bet. ..


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

David moyes won more than Liverpool :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Liverpool F.C, The most trophy laden club in English football history FACT !!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hahahaha! Liverpool :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

m575 said:


> David moyes won more than Liverpool :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's last season


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Liverpool F.C, The most trophy laden club in English football history FACT !!!


 Nice fact here is another one use pre mature scousers Still bottled it


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

gycraig said:


> That's last season


He still won something though


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

How can it be last season


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sega said:


> Nice fact here is another one use pre mature scousers Still bottled it


Yes, yes they did  but the fact remains they are still Englands most successful club and that's not going to change any time soon


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Typical scousers always living In the past. They make good history teachers.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sega said:


> Nice fact here is another one use pre mature scousers Still bottled it


The last 14 games, they won 12, drew 1 and lost 1. Hardly bottling it is it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mig8888 said:


> Yes, yes they did  but the fact remains they are still Englands most successful club and that's not going to change any time soon


Yet to win the Premier League though


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

m575 said:


> Typical scousers always living In the past. They make good history teachers.


Where did your team finish in the league this season??


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yet to win the Premier League though


Only a matter of time!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

For the sake of balance here...I don't think anyone can deny that Liverpool have had a great season, and have exceeded everyone's expectations. They have played some exhilarating stuff at times, although their defence has leaked a lot of goals for a top side.

As for being historically the most successful side...I think the all time Premiership table is a more realistic guide tbf as, if you go back far enough, Aston Villa, Newcastle, Sunderland, Blackburn, Sheffield Wednesday, Wolves and Nottingham Forest would all make the top 15 most successful clubs list with Preston North End not far behind.

http://www.myfootballfacts.com/All-TimePremierLeagueTable1992-93to2010-11.html


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

It must be heartbreaking for all youse reds who were so close to winning the league before captain fantastic fell over, maybe next year ey


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Mingster said:


> For the sake of balance here...I don't think anyone can deny that Liverpool have had a great season, and have exceeded everyone's expectations. They have played some exhilarating stuff at times, although their defence has leaked a lot of goals for a top side.
> 
> As for being historically the most successful side...I think the all time Premiership table is a more realistic guide tbf as, if you go back far enough, Aston Villa, Newcastle, Sunderland, Blackburn, Sheffield Wednesday, Wolves and Nottingham Forest would all make the top 15 most successful clubs list with Preston North End not far behind.
> 
> http://www.myfootballfacts.com/All-TimePremierLeagueTable1992-93to2010-11.html


Only if your a Man Utd fan  If you discount the premier league they are pretty awful  There is no doubt though that Utd have been hugely successful for the past 20 years. That era may well be ending, the league is too competitive for one team to dominate like that again.

Also, all them clubs you mentioned have more history than Chelsea, so its all relevant :tt2:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> It must be heartbreaking for all youse reds who were so close to winning the league before captain fantastic fell over, maybe next year ey


Not at all fella. A little frustrating coming so close, but at the start of the season we were all worried about just trying to get top 4. So its a fantastic season for reds, we are absolutely chuffed. How did your team do by the way?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Only if your a Man Utd fan  If you discount the premier league they are pretty awful  There is no doubt though that Utd have been hugely successful for the past 20 years. That era may well be ending, the league is too competitive for one team to dominate like that again.
> 
> Also, all them clubs you mentioned have more history than Chelsea, so its all relevant :tt2:


I'm not a Manchester United fan. And grew up with football well before the days of the Premier League. However, we've had the PL since when? 1992? If we go back any further we'll have Newcastle fans crowing about their League titles in the early 1900's ffs


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Not at all fella. A little frustrating coming so close, but at the start of the season we were all worried about just trying to get top 4. So its a fantastic season for reds, we are absolutely chuffed. How did your team do by the way?


Why though? I'd be pished off. Mine done alright, bottled it in some games dropping points were we shouldn't of which ultimately lost us 4th place but we're happy to be back in Europe which is not bad for a 'transitional' season.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

m575 said:


> Typical scousers always living In the past. They make good history teachers.


would they ****...when I lived there, we had this guy come round to professionally clean and wash the carpets, and he named loads of Celebrities who 'where historically from Liverpool'....nothing wrong there, except this is some of the names

Halle Berry

Jason Stantham

Rod Stewart

Gabriel Batistua (this was the most random)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm not a Manchester United fan. And grew up with football well before the days of the Premier League. However, we've had the PL since when? 1992? *If we go back any further we'll have Newcastle fans crowing about their League titles in the early 1900's *ffs


we will now you've reminded them....quick, get the ban hammer ready


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Why though? I'd be pished off. Mine done alright, bottled it in some games dropping points were we shouldn't of which ultimately lost us 4th place but we're happy to be back in Europe which is not bad for a 'transitional' season.


No right to be ****ed off, like i said we seriously thought it was going to be a hard struggle to try get 4th. So we have done amazing. Frustrating as hell obviously coming so close but we cant complain.

Next season will be interesting, i think liverpool and chelsea really need a few players to challenge next year. Utd will spend a fortune and probably be competitive next year also.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm not a Manchester United fan. And grew up with football well before the days of the Premier League. However, we've had the PL since when? 1992? If we go back any further we'll have Newcastle fans crowing about their League titles in the early 1900's ffs


haha i never said you were  just making the point


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

barsnack said:


> would they ****...when I lived there, we had this guy come round to professionally clean and wash the carpets, and he named loads of Celebrities who 'where historically from Liverpool'....nothing wrong there, except this is some of the names
> 
> Halle Berry
> 
> ...


sounds like he had been snorting his cleaning chemicals


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> what about them?
> 
> anyway hows the dole goin scouse boy?
> 
> ...


Seriously don't understand why people who aren't from Liverpool support them but think it's alright to play on the stereotypes to take the **** :confused1: see loads of this twitter, deluded!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

m575 said:


> How can it be last season


The charity shield is seven days before the start of the new season


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

The period in which a club is successful is surely worth counting here. By all standards football has become a far more competitive and professional game over the past 20 years since major TV sponsorship started. In this period you'd be ridiculous to suggest any other uk team other than man utd as dominant. Liverpool fans crow all you want about past league titles and European titles - the fact of the matter is the bar is higher now and rises every year. Your previous feats are good and your one champions league title but no where near as impressive as one teams consistent dominance like utd over the past 20 years. Signing will be made in the summer and utd will be a different team next year. I think the Liverpool thing is funny personally as so many people I know counted their chickens way too early.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Only a matter of time!


Agreed mate, next 5 years I reckon.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

EctoSize said:


> Seriously don't understand why people who aren't from Liverpool support them but think it's alright to play on the stereotypes to take the **** :confused1: see loads of this twitter, deluded!


I know what you mean. I dont understand why people who arent from Manchester support Man u. Even as a red it confuses me when I see a load of southerners who support them. i mean the ground is fkcin miles away lol but each to there own and all that i guess.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

andysutils said:


> I know what you mean. I dont understand why people who arent from Manchester support Man u. Even as a red it confuses me when I see a load of southerners who support them. i mean the ground is fkcin miles away lol but each to there own and all that i guess.


My two uncles have supported Liverpool since they were kids, had season tickets the last 20 years - one lives in Derbyshire one in Surrey lol

Nutters!!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

As said before, politics aside I wanted liverpool to win for footballing reasons. Man City are the lesser of two evils but the bad guys always come through in the end.

English football is a joke...embarrassing stats.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

andysutils said:


> I know what you mean. I dont understand why people who arent from Manchester support Man u. Even as a red it confuses me when I see a load of southerners who support them. i mean the ground is fkcin miles away lol but each to there own and all that i guess.


Its mostly because Liverpool or Man Utd dominated english football when they were growing up. So they end up supporting the team that was dominant.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

andysutils said:


> I know what you mean. I dont understand why people who arent from Manchester support Man u. Even as a red it confuses me when I see a load of southerners who support them. i mean the ground is fkcin miles away lol but each to there own and all that i guess.


Supporting a team when your not from the city is another thing, what i was getting at is people not from the city but support the team, but think it's ok to take the **** out of the people from the city of the team they support! i.e. I'll support liverpool but I think all scousers are cvnts! :confused1:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

braxbro said:


> As said before, politics aside I wanted liverpool to win for footballing reasons. Man City are the lesser of two evils but the bad guys always come through in the end.
> 
> English football is a joke...embarrassing stats.
> 
> View attachment 150753


That is what bothers me the most. Chelsea and Man City have just basically bought their trophies. At least Utd & ****nal won theirs without writing blank cheques.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> That is what bothers me the most. Chelsea and Man City have just basically bought their trophies. At least Utd & ****nal won theirs without writing blank cheques.


Wouldnt agree with that mate, ok Chelsea and City have been more blatant about it but Man Utd success has came at a time when the club are one of the most financially secure club s in the world. And they do spend a lot on players and I expect a lot money will be spent this summer!

****nal are an exception, they were never big spender but their success came during some sort of foreign revolution, Wenger was the first to introduce European style football and starting line ups full of foreigners, it took a few seasons for other teams to catch up!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> That is what bothers me the most. Chelsea and Man City have just basically bought their trophies. At least Utd & ****nal won theirs without writing blank cheques.


Yep, both those teams brought through their own youth players, Utd's class of 92 in particularly. Chelsea or Man City have no kids. You should be forced to include at least 3 members from your youth academy all of which are born within an hour of your club, something to keep football local to your team. At the moment big clubs are now sneakily tempting the best foreign youths around from all over the world with extortionate sums of money its so slimey its unreal.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Wouldnt agree with that mate, ok Chelsea and City have been more blatant about it but Man Utd success has came at a time when the club are one of the most financially secure club s in the world. And they do spend a lot on players and I expect a lot money will be spent this summer!


Utd were well run though during that period, they didn't have a big foreign investor plowing billions in. They had a blend of 5/6 youth players from their own academy and then signings added on top. I'm no UTD fan but I can respect the way they did things back then.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

braxbro said:


> Utd were well run though during that period, they didn't have a big foreign investor plowing billions in. They had a blend of 5/6 youth players from their own academy and then signings added on top. I'm no UTD fan but I can respect the way they did things back then.


have you seen what city are doing academy wise they won under 18s under 16s under 14s and under 12 leagues


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Its mostly because Liverpool or Man Utd dominated english football when they were growing up. So they end up supporting the team that was dominant.


same as leeds, quite a lot of leeds fans from Ireland that were raised on the Charlton's etc


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

casebian said:


> have you seen what city are doing academy wise they won under 18s under 16s under 14s and under 12 leagues


Yeah they have bought all the best young kids from around the world just like their 1st team squad.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Seriously don't understand why people who aren't from Liverpool support them but think it's alright to play on the stereotypes to take the **** :confused1: see loads of this twitter, deluded!


arrrr didumms, am i picking on your everton friend!


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> The last 14 games, they won 12, drew 1 and lost 1. Hardly bottling it is it


They did when it came down to the crunch though. I could say Sunderland would win the league if they beat every small club like they did most big clubs but they never just like Liverpool messed it all up. No shame in where they came at all but still they blew it.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Mal20729 said:


> The period in which a club is successful is surely worth counting here. By all standards football has become a far more competitive and professional game over the past 20 years since major TV sponsorship started. In this period you'd be ridiculous to suggest any other uk team other than man utd as dominant. Liverpool fans crow all you want about past league titles and European titles - the fact of the matter is the bar is higher now and rises every year. Your previous feats are good and your one champions league title but no where near as impressive as one teams consistent dominance like utd over the past 20 years. Signing will be made in the summer and utd will be a different team next year. I think the Liverpool thing is funny personally as so many people I know counted their chickens way too early.


yeh tha right it was easier to win the european cup years ago when there was only the winners from every league not 3rd and 4th places plus if you lost a game you was out not like today were you can loose several games and still go through,, there was no room for error when lfc dominated europe!!


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> yeh tha right it was easier to win the european cup years ago when there was only the winners from every league not 3rd and 4th places plus if you lost a game you was out not like today were you can loose several games and still go through,, there was no room for error when lfc dominated europe!!


1. Not the same money was involved

2. Not the same professionalism applied to the sport

3. Sport science wasn't even known about

When Liverpool dominated the game it was not as quick a game or as technical. Fitness levels were no where near the same. There were a lot of teams that were part amateur in those days that went up against Liverpool. If it's so easy to win it now then why hasn't their dominance continued?

What I mean to say is there are more teams involved now which actually makes it harder plus the fact that previously you'd play against a team where half of them were employed to work down the pits all week then play football at the weekend. It's just not the same! Nowadays the game is far more technical and far more complex - truly brilliant teams would bring home their domestic league title year after year instead of harking back to days of old


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Mal20729 said:


> 1. Not the same money was involved
> 
> 2. Not the same professionalism applied to the sport
> 
> ...


 money goes up all things tha why they increased the teams to make more money lot lot more weaker teams!!

professionalism wha more diving more and as for fitness and lfc playing teams with part-timers or worked down pits wa in european cup!!!! don think so!!

and harping back at old days ok lets go on this season then iam quite happy being a lfc fan this year yeh gutted we threw it away but hey least we still in mix till last day!!

so how did your team do???


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> money goes up all things tha why they increased the teams to make more money lot lot more weaker teams!!
> 
> professionalism wha more diving more and as for fitness and lfc playing teams with part-timers or worked down pits wa in european cup!!!! don think so!!
> 
> ...


1. What are you trying to spell with "wa", "wha" and "tha"?

2. My point over professionalism stands. If you think the fitness levels, strength and technique in the 70s is on par with today your deluded.

3. you think a lot lot weaker teams include barca, real, athletico, Chelsea etc is weaker?

4. You slipped up but why lfc fans harp on about past victories as some sort of recompense for slipping up is beyond me

5. We did alright considering the amount of changes we've gone through affecting a very stable club.

We finished 7th this season. Our last 5 seasons have now been 2nd, 1st, 2nd, 1st, 7th. Yours have been 7th, 6th, 8th, 7th, 2nd. If rather have our trend. There's no comparing.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> arrrr didumms, am i picking on your everton friend!


No, you've gone completely off point!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I won't be watching the world cup if he's playing. He's got the touch of a rapist and would get slaughtered by the international teams


I'd like to retract this comment. I will still be watching the world cup.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'd like to retract this comment. I will still be watching the world cup.


thats a good bunch of players, i reckon they will supprise some teams.

my money will be on them leaving in the quater finals...... but you never know!

i think the semi's is a big ask for old roy!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> thats a good bunch of players, i reckon they will supprise some teams.
> 
> my money will be on them leaving in the quater finals...... but you never know!
> 
> i think the semi's is a big ask for old roy!


Its just what everyone likes to see a bit of youth...

Take Jones and Smalling out and replace them with Stones and Flanagan and you've got an all Liverpool squad lol


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Mal20729 said:


> 1. What are you trying to spell with "wa", "wha" and "tha"?
> 
> 2. My point over professionalism stands. If you think the fitness levels, strength and technique in the 70s is on par with today your deluded.
> 
> ...


iam ever so sorry i didn't spell words correctly for you:drool:

thing is mate this thread was for all,, but was intended generate bit support and general talk about how well lfc have done this year now we can argue all day bout facts and figures which tbh opp's didn't spell that in full hope you dont mind but we haven't won the league for long time which we all know, we really had a chance which we blew as we all know, but still had a good season in comparison with recent years, but i find it sad how this thread has more manu fans going on how crap lfc are gerrard and suarez are sh~~ so on and you lot got cheak slag are fans off REALLY!! best team won the league this year and city throughly deserve it but iam happy the way we played this season, now if it make you fell better cause your season was a shocker then you carry on:thumb:


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> iam ever so sorry i didn't spell words correctly for you:drool:
> 
> thing is mate this thread was for all,, but was intended generate bit support and general talk about how well lfc have done this year now we can argue all day bout facts and figures which tbh opp's didn't spell that in full hope you dont mind but we haven't won the league for long time which we all know, we really had a chance which we blew as we all know, but still had a good season in comparison with recent years, but i find it sad how this thread has more manu fans going on how crap lfc are gerrard and suarez are sh~~ so on and you lot got cheak slag are fans off REALLY!! best team won the league this year and city throughly deserve it but iam happy the way we played this season, now if it make you fell better cause your season was a shocker then you carry on:thumb:


Your apology is accepted.

It's "cheek" not "cheak".


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How about this for a half decent team from a small country


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> How about this for a half decent team from a small country


underestimate these, and your in trouble!

belgium have a great rule in domestic footie, that young belgiums must be in the first team

3 i think?

maybe a rule for the premiership also, instead of talking about reducing foreign players!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats a great young Belgium team but no one from Europe other than Spain have a chance of winning the World Cup in those obnoxious conditions.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chunkee said:


> Tra la la la la, we are liverpool, tra la la la la la la
> 
> We are liverpool, tra la la la la
> 
> ...


Just noticed this thread! Brilliant!

MCFC ok.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll be noticing this thread at the end of the season,

CFC ok.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I missed the World Cup...how did England do?


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

barsnack said:


> I missed the World Cup...how did England do?


We won judging by how much merchandise I seen for for sale.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

why would anyone drag this thread up again. fcuking bin dipping scum


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I cannot believe the op didnt fkcin delete it. Hes either never been back (Cant say i blame the guy) or he's got a bigger pair of balls than a fully grown pack of Rhinos.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I hate Liverpool with a passion.

when I'm on a night out and i hear a scouser I erupt.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I missed the World Cup...how did England do?


X2 if someone can let me know then cheers


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

The L Man said:


> X2 if someone can let me know then cheers


Better than any of the other home nations who failed to qualify at all.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> why would anyone drag this thread up again. fcuking bin dipping scum


Acting like a bellend again?

I'll refrain from the usual insults.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fortis said:


> I hate Liverpool with a passion.
> 
> when I'm on a night out and i hear a scouser I erupt.


Pop down and see me, pencil neck. Your head will erupt then


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> why would anyone drag this thread up again. fcuking bin dipping scum


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Acting like a bellend again?
> 
> I'll refrain from the usual insults.


yep thats me! proper bellend


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> yep thats me! proper bellend


could be worse mate, could be a scouser


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> could be worse mate, could be a scouser


you're right! a scouse bellend would be the worse thing in the whole wide world. Worse than being a cockney


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> you're right! a scouse bellend would be the worse thing in the whole wide world. Worse than being a cockney


Only just though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Only just though


Yeah just only. Imagine a cockney Liverpool fan. Fcuk me id rather have Ebola


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Pop down and see me, pencil neck. Your head will erupt then


 :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fortis said:


> :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Giggsy will look after you boys, and your birds 

Most despicable man in football.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fortis said:


> I hate Liverpool with a passion.
> 
> when I'm on a night out and i hear a scouser I erupt.


I'm out in the city on 25th. Will you be out that night? Would be good to see you "erupt".


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Giggsy will look after you boys, and your birds
> 
> Most despicable man in football.


Haha mate Giggs lives literally a mile away from me and he's a nice lad. Obviously what he did to his brother was a cnits trick but I can tell you now his brother is a Cnut of the highest order and cracked onto my ex when he was with his wife.

To be honest giggs could bang my mum and I'd still love him.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Giggsy will look after you boys, and your birds
> 
> Most despicable man in football.


And more disposable then Joey Barton? Not a chance! He's scum of the highest order who's brother or half brother killed the black lad in Hutyon about 8 years ago


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm out in the city on 25th. Will you be out that night? Would be good to see you "erupt".


Nah can't stand the place mate, wouldn't waste my time, effort and money.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fortis said:


> Nah can't stand the place mate, wouldn't waste my time, effort and money.


Starting at Bank area, working up to White Horse, Sports bar, Browns and then Ye Olde Axe


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> I'll be noticing this thread at the end of the season,
> 
> CFC ok.


I won't be bragging if we're winning the prem though. I don't sing until it's impossible to be caught!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Starting at Bank area, working up to White Horse, Sports bar, Browns and then Ye Olde Axe


Full contact at Ye Olde Axe now and I mean full


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lot of hate in here for a whole city full of people. Sad.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait until you come up against margate FC mate


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah just only. Imagine a cockney Liverpool fan. Fcuk me id rather have Ebola


Couldn't happen, they are all at Man U!


----------

